# Helicopter Flying at S.C.H. - Pittsburgh PA.



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Now flying on Tuesdays at S.C.H.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I heard you guys had fun flying today at the track - a new racing venue? Every Tuesday is great for "learning how to fly"... now I need to get a copter!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I heard you guys had fun flying today at the track - a new racing venue? Every Tuesday is great for "learning how to fly"... now I need to get a copter!


YES YOU DO DUDE,YES ME AND MY SON HADE FUN FLYING TODAY.THANKS MIKE R. FOR LETTING US USE THE STORE TODAY


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Christmas Race Success!!*

Hey! I just wanted to thank everyone who participated in the event on Saturday as I heard it was a great time! The kids will be very ecstatic over the holiday's I am sure. The Marine's were impressed with how many Toys for Tot's we were able to bring in as well as some of the local radio stations. Some said they heard plugs for all the hard working people (racers and staff) at Steel City Hobbies.... it could not be done with out YOU and I (and everyone) appreciates your continued support for all the charity work, and for the racing in general!
Also, a HUGE thanks to all who brought in food to fatten up everyone! I heard it was all gone by 2PM and that it was A LOT of GOOD food! I am sorry that I was sick as a dog and could not make it at all.  
We are looking forward for the New Year and plan on having exciting racing again!

We are open for racing this Friday night for $5 an entry for Road Course. We should start around six and keep it to 1 qualifier and 1 main. Saturday we can do the same with Oval starting at noon if anyone is interested. We close at 3 on Saturday.

Merry Christmas!

MR


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

is any one flying on tuesday let me know thanks al.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

AStephens said:


> is any one flying on tuesday let me know thanks al.


I will be there


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Great flying the other day at SCH. Thanks everyone.
Al


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey! I was surprised on how many flyers we had last night! I was even more surprised about the "fans" of flyers... Nothing like hanging out, telling stories... and watching the whirlee-birds fly around. The track is converted to an airfield every Tuesday with obstacles and landing pads in various spots. I really need to get in the air.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

yes we are going to have some fun on tuesday flying,i have worked on some new stuff for tuesday.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

more and more people every tuesday it's geting to be alote of fun, if you need parts call us 412-220-7515 S.C.H.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Al... your flying is really impressive!

While up in the front of the store, I heard someone crash and burn pretty bad... a lot of Ooooo's and Ahhhhh's.... Sounded pretty nasty.. hope that guy did not break, or break too bad!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Al... your flying is really impressive!
> 
> While up in the front of the store, I heard someone crash and burn pretty bad... a lot of Ooooo's and Ahhhhh's.... Sounded pretty nasty.. hope that guy did not break, or break too bad!


Yes Mike there was a lot of crashing and burning but it was not me, i relly like flying, one thing about flying every one gets along with ather now thats coollllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Got the new CP Heli ready for flying tonight i hope every one comes out.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

rooney
you gotta get some video up of these things


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes a good night of flying we hade about 8 Flyers thats good.


----------



## HOBBITAT (Feb 7, 2006)

*Where??*

Hey, Where are you guys flying and is it open to others?
I have a CX and have been playing in the store, but want to get out there with others

Steve


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Steve for your reply. 

We fly every Tuesday evening at Steel City Hobbies. We fly both the CX and CP. Everyone is welcome. We have parts for both available.

Thanks...Al
Call if you have any questions..412-220-7515


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I think I will actually fly this coming Tuesday! I need to get that big white thing in the air... (JR biggie)... Al, I need to practice with your CX... pleease?

Next Tuesday we will shoot some vid and get it up on the website.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I think I will actually fly this coming Tuesday! I need to get that big white thing in the air... (JR biggie)... Al, I need to practice with your CX... pleease?
> 
> Next Tuesday we will shoot some vid and get it up on the website.


THATS COOL YOU CAN USE MY CX, I'LL HAVE IT AT THE STORE ON FRIDAY.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Video at SCH*

Ok... so I got sucked in to flying... It is very challenging and more fun than driving a touring car I think! Al, thanks for the use of your CX!
Here is some video from tonight.
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Video06/HeliFlying.mov


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*R/C E-Heli Seminar - April 4th*

SCH is happy to announce that on April 4th from 6 - 8 pm there will be a seminar on e-Heli! We have a special guest star appearing who had a big hand in designing the E-flight CX - who is also a JR rep. 

For more details: www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*May 20th - Heli demonstration*

When: May 20
Where: McMurray PA (Pgh South Hills)
Time: 10 - 4PM
Cost: Zilch, Nadda, Zippo... $0.00

SCH is doing a R/C extravaganza with R/C Drag Racing - we encourage anyone with any R/C vehicle to come test n' tune your rod on FRESH asphalt that will not even be a week old! (I can't believe they are allowing us to do this) AND there will be off-road racing with hand-out R/C cars provided by TRAXXAS to try your hand on the dirt. (Off road more for kids of all ages) We plan on a few helicopter demonstrations as well.... 

www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Free R/C event - Sat May 20th!*

The Bible Chapel Carnival & R/C event in McMurray has changed venues slightly due to all the rainy weather we have been having over the last 13 days... we are still going to host off-road racing for free tomorrow at this site... but we have moved the off-road to on-road -- to a freshly paved lot so now we can include touring cars! 

This starts around 10am and runs thru 3pm all for NO COST!

It gets better... it is a great time for you, the kids and even your parents... Free entertainment and FREE FOOD for those who want some good eats!
Last years event was a blast and SCH is happy to continue to help promote R/C to the Pittsburgh area! The rain is supposed to stop in the morning so that opens up hours of free R/C fun

If you have an off-road vehicle... you can race on-road as well... OR play in the mud!

For more information and directions: www.steelcityhobbies.com 

MR
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Free Seminar at Steel City Pittsburgh PA*

Free Helicopter E-Heli Seminar on Sunday, June 18th!!! JR expert/designer Ron O will be leading with demonstrations starting at NOON!!! This is worth the trip - you will learn alot and be amazed with the knowledge and skill. 
See you there!
More info: www.steelcityhobbies.com
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Vintage Grand Prix - R/C Madness*

*Steel City Hobbies*
_2006 Vintage Grand Prix_

http://www.miniofpittsburgh.com/ and www.steelcityhobbies.com team up again -- this time to raise money for charity!

Mini of Pittsburgh and Steel City Hobbies team up at this year's Vintage Grand Prix in Pittsburgh, PA. SCH is very happy to participate in this year's Vintage Grand Prix located in Schenley Park, Pittsburgh.

For direct information:http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2006Files/VintageGrandPrix.shtml

* Saturday, July 15 - Schenley Park, Pittsburgh PA - Flying and R/C racing

_Keynotes:_
Try your hand at R/C racing for $3 - 100% of the money goes to the VGP charity! (If you have a car, bring it to add to the excitement - for free!)
100% of all proceeds of T-Shirt sales go to the Vintage Grand Prix charity! 
Free demonstrations of R/C cars, planes and very cool nitro powered helicopters!!!! 
*DO NOT MISS THIS!*

_Directions:_
How to find SCH at the Vintage Grand Prix - MAP - http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Flyers/ShenleyParkMap.pdf
From Pittsburgh, follow Forbes Avenue, make a right at Schenley Drive and follow MAP to German Hill!
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

T-REX's are in at SCH. Flying is becoming a lot of fun... time to graduate to the next step!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Indoor FLYING every Tuesday!*

We are Flying tonight! Anyone who needs some stick time, come on in!

eHeli's & tiny planes only - no Fuel! LOL 

SCH


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Update Update Update*

Here are a few updates that I am implementing immediately... we will see how it goes! We are sensitive to everyones needs with the high gas prices. SO we are going to try a few different things to throw into the mix...

-Flying fee - $5-7 bucks - TBD
-Tuesday afternoons till close - FlyNight - for electric "e-heli" and plane flying

Hope I did not forget anything - good luck!


----------

